# 6GB ddr3 1033 vs 4GB ddr3 1600



## theBLACKout

i bought g.skill 6GB ddr3 1600 ram, but when i run it at 1600, only 4 Gb is usable. If i run it at 1033, then i get all 6 GB. how much of a difference is between 1600 and 1033? yes, i use my desktop to play game. should i try to get all 6GB at 1600 (is driving me crazy) or just use it at 1033?


----------



## StrangleHold

The board suppost to read up to 24gb. of 1600. When booting does the bios see all 6gb?


----------



## theBLACKout

if i load default, then it see all 6 gb, if i change something, then sometime it does, sometime it doesnt. but im tired of tying to fix this, if the difference is not big, im just going to give up


----------



## bomberboysk

Click Start, type msconfig, click on it, go to the boot tab, check under advanced options, ensure that "Maximum Memory" is not checked.


----------



## theBLACKout

Maximum Memory is not checked
the problem i have is that if i first load the default setting in bio, then i have all 6gb, but when i restart the pc, i get 4gb. what do i do????


----------



## linkin

It sounds like a picky motherboard. Which slots or you using? how many RAM sticks in total do you have? I'd try putting them all in the same colour slots, with the first slot being closest the the CPU socket.

I'd also try setting the speeds, voltages and timings manually. i had to do this for my RAM.


----------



## theBLACKout

ok, so im using 3 sticks and i know i put them in the right slots. also, i tried them each individually and they all work. i have manually changed setting in the bio and now i can get all 6 gb at 1600,  but the problem is when i cold boot my pc (3 weeks old, built it myself), i get 2 or 4 GB. why is this happening? can u guys explain this? the cpu, mb and ram are not broken right? because i can get all 6 GB


----------



## theBLACKout

my bio setting http://www.computerforum.com/181213-can-u-check-if-my-bio-setting-correct.html


----------



## deadlord46

32 bit operating systems can only see 4 gb. of memory.


----------

